# xmass ham



## wittdog (Dec 7, 2006)

I ordered my ham today....I'm going to cure it and then smoke it for Xmass...I'll keep you updated on the project...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 7, 2006)

Keep us posted, step by step.

BTW, I was at the grocery store the other day and I thought about you.  The had samples of "Blueberry/Cinnamon" sausages.  Not my favorite, but I remember you talking about making them.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 7, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Keep us posted, step by step.
> 
> BTW,* I was at the grocery store the other day and I thought about you*.  The had samples of "Blueberry/Cinnamon" sausages.  Not my favorite, but I remember you talking about making them.



Was that the REAL reason you thought of him?? hmmmmm????


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 7, 2006)

I asked the local safeway meat guy if they had any fresh hams a couple of days ago. The reply was that all the meat safeway sells is fresh. I then asked if they had any raw hams. You guessed it. "All the meat is fresh, nothing stale or old"....... ..... ...... ...... I just walked away :roll:


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 7, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> I asked the local safeway meat guy if they had any fresh hams a couple of days ago. The reply was that all the meat safeway sells is fresh. I then asked if they had any raw hams. You guessed it. "All the meat is fresh, nothing stale or old"....... ..... ...... ...... I just walked away :roll:



LOL, sounds like the thin air effects too many people out that way Dats


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 7, 2006)

Well from whutever the proposition is proposed making your own cured ham aint a good idear. First of all it aint all that easy to find fresh hams as yall are figgering out..plust there is folks out there in the world who makes em cheaper than you can which is much mo betta that whut you got in mind. If you ever want the best ham in the world you need to take a trip Petit Jean Mountain in Arkieville.  They got the best.  Peppa cured is the only way to fly. Swear it would make a person commit a heinous crime to get a small piece of fat off one of them thangs. 

https://www.petitjeanmeats.com/html/cus ... rvice.html

bigwheel

ps..I do not own any stock in this company but on the advice of Lady Bird Johnson and Dick Cheney I do have a little Halliburton.  Thanks.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 7, 2006)

$71 and some change for a 12lb'er....they better be damned good. 
That's without the shipping too.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 8, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> I asked the local safeway meat guy if they had any fresh hams a couple of days ago. The reply was that all the meat safeway sells is fresh. I then asked if they had any raw hams. You guessed it. "All the meat is fresh, nothing stale or old"....... ..... ...... ...... I just walked away :roll:



I was in a Safeway about a year ago.  Went to pick up some raw chicken to take home to grill.  Picked up a pack and it was hot.  So I went and rang the bell and the meat guy comes out.  I said, "I think you have a problem with the coolers over there, the meat is literally hot and getting discolored".  He said, "yeah, we're defrosting and cleaning the coolers".  I had a basket of groceries that I left sitting there and left the store.  I will never buy meat from Safeway again!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 8, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well from whutever the proposition is proposed making your own cured ham aint a good idear. First of all it aint all that easy to find fresh hams as yall are figgering out..plust there is folks out there in the world who makes em cheaper than you can which is much mo betta that whut you got in mind.



BW, 
     Why isn't it a good idea?  I've seen and have been fortunate enough to eat some of Dave's (Wittdog) products and I've gotta say, he knows what he's doing and the food was delicious.  So just jumping the gun and saying that there's folk that can make them cheaper and better than him is an unfair assumption on your part.  Maybe cheaper, but I haven't a clue, I've never cured a ham.  

On the note about fresh hams being hard to find.......they're no harder to find than a lb of ground beef.  

Little up just a little bud.  Seems you always have a negative input towards every post.  You are who you are and that's fine.  Just be a little more positive please.  

Happy Holidays BW!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 8, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well from whutever the proposition is proposed making your own cured ham aint a good idear. First of all it aint all that easy to find fresh hams as yall are figgering out..plust there is folks out there in the world who makes em cheaper than you can which is much mo betta that whut you got in mind. If you ever want the best ham in the world you need to take a trip Petit Jean Mountain in Arkieville.  They got the best.  Peppa cured is the only way to fly. Swear it would make a person commit a heinous crime to get a small piece of fat off one of them thangs.
> 
> https://www.petitjeanmeats.com/html/cus ... rvice.html
> 
> ...


Well BW I have to disagree with you....first it's pretty easy to find fresh hams...all I've had to do is to pick up the phone and place and order at my local BJ's...give them enough time and they will be happy to order one. Secondly as to price it's a lot cheaper for me to do my own then buying an already cured and smoked ham...I'll let you know what the cost per lb was...Third....I'd put my ham against any of the mass produced product that is out on the store shelves...and Fourth I enjoy doing this type of thing I will actually have some fat on the ham so I can makes some cracklings out of....can't say u can do that with the store bought type....
PS...I could make a killing selling hams for $71 I think I paid $1.17lb for the ham I did last year....and the ing for the cure is slight...some cure #1,salt, honey or smilar sweetner, and water and time....little bit of wood and some lectricity...
I would much rather pay $6lb plus S&H than make this at home for a fraction of the cost….(pics are of easter ham)


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 8, 2006)

*YOU GO GIRL!*


----------



## wittdog (Dec 8, 2006)

Peter...I pump thru the big vien then I also spray pump it all the way around I get the neddle as close to the bone as I can and let it sit in the cure for about a week. I've had good results doing it this way.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 8, 2006)

Mmmmmm, Ham. (in my best Homer voice) Looks great dog!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 8, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Mmmmmm, Ham. (in my best Homer voice) Looks great dog!


Dude that was the easter ham..the xmass ham is coming....


----------



## john a (Dec 8, 2006)

Yep, that is some bodacious looking ham. How do I get an order form?

 [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 8, 2006)

Well yeah Witt..that do look like you got a good ham strategy.  I'm impressed.  I keep forgetting yankees is not used to enduring a little chain yanking.  I shoulda included a smiley.  Now as the devil will disguise a pint of pizzen in a lake of truth...I am mo serious than a kanser about them Petit Jean Ham's. They mighty tasty. Got to try one if you aint never.  We got kin in Arkieville who hands delivers them to us about every few years.  They sent us a mail order sample pack last year and everything was excellent. Had a few slices of ham..sausage..weenies..baloney and bag o chili in there. Make a mighty nice Christmas give for somebody you know till you get fully ramped up in the ham bidness Now remember to shoot them arteries like Rytek taught us.  Now I was also serious about it hard to find fresh hams down here. Ya know I believe a smart feller would just do picnics.  Whutcha think?

bigwheel


----------



## wittdog (Dec 8, 2006)

I would imagine a picnic would work..don't know how the muscle structure of a picnic compares to a ham...not to mention the picnic would be smaller than a ham...and as far as the ol artery thing...it only makes sense that pumping the artery would be the quickest and most effecient way to brine a piece of meat....


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeppers makes sense to me too on the artery deal..but dont think it would be much of issue on picnics.  I got a theory that if a person treat em about like the brisket on the Pastrami...being very careful to inject in to and along side the bone..and add a little cinnamon and nutmeg and stuff like that to the outter coating..and maybe a few extry days in the brine..it would come out just fine. 

bigwheel


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 9, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well yeah Witt..that do look like you got a good ham strategy.  I'm impressed.  I keep forgetting yankees is not used to enduring a little chain yanking.  I shoulda included a smiley.  Now as the devil will disguise a pint of pizzen in a lake of truth...I am mo serious than a kanser about them Petit Jean Ham's. They mighty tasty. Got to try one if you aint never.  We got kin in Arkieville who hands delivers them to us about every few years.  They sent us a mail order sample pack last year and everything was excellent. Had a few slices of ham..sausage..weenies..baloney and bag o chili in there. Make a mighty nice Christmas give for somebody you know till you get fully ramped up in the ham bidness Now remember to shoot them arteries like Rytek taught us.  Now I was also serious about it hard to find fresh hams down here. *Ya know I believe a smart feller would just do picnics.*  Whutcha think?
> 
> bigwheel



Why not fry a couple of turkey's??  :scratch sounds like the logical solution to me  [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 9, 2006)

Well that outta work too. That satisfy all the health conscious yuppies. Smart thinking. 

bighweel


----------



## wittdog (Dec 14, 2006)

Picked my ham up today…1.49lb, it was an 18lb ham removed the skin left lots of fat on it for the cracklings….My buddy help me mix the brine..and then I injected it 10% of it wt..it will stay in the brine for a week and then I will smoke it…
The ham ready to get skinned






First time using that injector….I love that thing…



Daddy’s helper mixing up the brine


----------



## Unity (Dec 14, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> That satisfy all the *health conscious yuppies*.


I keep wondering if I figure in BW's image of yuppies.  :? 



			
				American Heritage Dictionary said:
			
		

> yup·pie (yŭp'ē)
> n. Informal.
> A young city or suburban resident with a well-paid professional job and an affluent lifestyle.
> 
> [Y(OUNG) + U(RBAN) + P(ROFESSIONAL)]


I may be health-conscious, but I'm also 67 and retired, living on a civil service pension. No yuppie in my reckoning. 

--John  8)
(Maybe "yuppie" is like "yankee" -- everybody outside TX.)


----------



## Unity (Dec 14, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Daddy’s helper mixing up the brine


Darn, Witt, you've got some good help! I can see that I should have trained my kids better before they got away from home.   

--John  8)
(The most they got involved in my cooking was moaning about the stink when I cooked beer wort.   )


----------



## wittdog (Dec 14, 2006)

I got a great deal on the injector....it works real well...comes with two needles one that has holes all the way up...and you can dial the amount of injection you want anywhere from 1-5oz...It  worked awsome..and my son had fun with it as well...


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 14, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I got a great deal on the injector....it works real well...comes with two needles one that has holes all the way up...and you can dial the amount of injection you want anywhere from 1-5oz...It  worked awsome..and my son had fun with it as well...




The dog is mad as hell though!   

Looks like your off to a great start Dave! Can't wait to see the finished pics!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks great dog.....so what time is christmas dinner?? [smilie=a_whatsthatyasaysonny.gif]  I figure if the weather ain't bad I can get a flight to your neck of the woods say dec. 24th......


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 14, 2006)

I been using the plastic injector which come free and taped to the side of the Cajun Marinade stuff for about the past 10 years. Them things is tough.  It also tough to skin raw hams.  Next time cook it a few hours then skin it. It peel off like and widder lady taking off her slippers. Then you just rerub the wet spot.  Save you and the little tyke an hour or two on the manuel labor deal. 

bigwheel


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 14, 2006)

I suppose you could use that turkey fryer and sizzle the ham :P


----------



## wittdog (Dec 15, 2006)

Peter said:
			
		

> Looks good dog.  That injector must be a treat to use.


Peter with the toys you have I'm suprised you don't have an injector like that  ....It was very good to use it can't wait to inject something else with it....might be time to work on a pork injection...


----------



## wittdog (Dec 17, 2006)

4 more days in the brine and then its time to get smoking.....


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 17, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> 4 more days in the brine and then its time to get smoking.....



I can't wait to see those pics !


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 17, 2006)

What Scotty said


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 17, 2006)

Stop that!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 17, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Stop that!


What?? :?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 20, 2006)

I've got the ham stockenett soaking in a mix of vinegar and liquid smoke..
soaking the bag helps to prevent it from sticking and the LS helps with color where the netting will be...I'll be putting the ham in the smoker Thursday night.....


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 20, 2006)

What time did you say dinner was??? I have to clear my schedule


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 20, 2006)

Looks real good wittdog.  Did you learn all these talents you have from someone or take the trial and error route?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 21, 2006)

Some of the things I learned from my GrandPa...others trial and error and alot from different Books...


----------



## wittdog (Dec 21, 2006)

The ham is out of the brine, in a stockinet and in the smoker……it will be in the smoker for around12hrs_16hrs  at 120*, then it will smoke for 8 hrs (4 pans of wood hickory and maybe some maple) and then I will finish it off without smoke..This is an 18lb ham I figure it will take about 36hrs all together. I will update this as often as I can but I also have some sausage to make just picked up  another case of pork butts….I had to change plans I was going to hang the ham but its too big…as it cooks and shrinks I may try to hang it but for now it will go on the grate….







In the bag



In the smokehouse



Notice the color of the ham...and then see what it looks like during the smoking process...


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 21, 2006)

Hey Dog, how come you have to put a net around it?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 21, 2006)

In the past I have hung my ham and by putting a net around it, the net helps to hold the meat together as it cooks..so you get that nice shape.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 21, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> In the past I have hung my ham and by putting a net around it, the net helps to hold the meat together as it cooks..so you get that nice shape.


Thanks


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 21, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> In the past I have hung my ham and by putting a net around it, the net helps to hold the meat together as it cooks..so you get that nice shape.



Just like when a shapely girl has on fishnets, they hold their shape also!
Nice start Dave.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 21, 2006)

Think I've heard of this phenomenon.  When they take em off it sorta like opening a can of biscuits maybe?  

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 21, 2006)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Think I've heard of this phenomenon.  When they take em off it sorta like opening a can of biscuits maybe?
> 
> bigwheel


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 21, 2006)

Looks good Witt.  Making me mighty hongry on this end.  Now whut is up with the pic showing the big nekked bone sticking out?  Do you cut off part of the bottom shank meat and use the bone for a handle or something? Thanks. 

bigwheel




			
				wittdog said:
			
		

> The ham is out of the brine, in a stockinet and in the smoker……it will be in the smoker for around12hrs_16hrs  at 120*, then it will smoke for 8 hrs (4 pans of wood hickory and maybe some maple) and then I will finish it off without smoke..This is an 18lb ham I figure it will take about 36hrs all together. I will update this as often as I can but I also have some sausage to make just picked up  another case of pork butts….I had to change plans I was going to hang the ham but its too big…as it cooks and shrinks I may try to hang it but for now it will go on the grate….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The Missing Link (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't know about anyone else i'm looking forword to see the end pictures.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 22, 2006)

Here is the ham after being in for about 16hrs at 120*…it will now smoke for the next 8hrs…
.



I'll keep the pics coming anytime I need to open the smokehouse I'll snap a pic.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 22, 2006)

Man Dog, that is one happy looking hunk of pork butt.  Y

ou know, its cold enough that you could package some of that up and send it down south to VA.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 22, 2006)

I don’t know if you guys can see it but we are starting to get a real nice color on the ham…I may do one more pan of wood chips….


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 22, 2006)

Dave, 
      Out of curiosity, what is the stocking net for?  Is that the same type of net they use to hang them in the smoke houses with??  

Looks fantastic so far!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 22, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Dave,
> Out of curiosity, what is the stocking net for?  Is that the same type of net they use to hang them in the smoke houses with??
> 
> Looks fantastic so far!


Page 3


----------



## wittdog (Dec 22, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Dave,
> Out of curiosity, what is the stocking net for?  Is that the same type of net they use to hang them in the smoke houses with??
> 
> Looks fantastic so far!


Yep its the same kind of net...in the past I have hung my hams but this one was a tad to big for the smokehouse....I should have cut a few more inches off the bottom of it to make it fit....


----------



## wittdog (Dec 22, 2006)

27hrs later…the color is looking nice and it’s starting to smell real good…..still have a long ways to go…and I think my Maverick flip the leads…the Food Probe is reading the Smoker temp an the Smoker temp is reading the food temp..


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Dec 22, 2006)

That pic is perfect beside your avatar... looks like the dog is ready for some!....LOL

good lookin grub there Dog....I sez yum!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 22, 2006)

Man that is lookin' good!


----------



## Griff (Dec 22, 2006)

Wow, that does indeed look tasty.

Griff


----------



## wittdog (Dec 22, 2006)

Internal temp of the ham is 146* needs to come up another 10*...31hrs in the smokehouse...I'm still guessing midnight to tonight is when it will be done.....


----------



## Wittdogs B (Dec 22, 2006)

Well, he guessed right-- it's 11:40 and I just pulled it off the smoker; will leave it out an hour or so to bloom before putting it in the fridge (no, really, I'm SUPPOSED to put it in the fridge.... :roll: )


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 23, 2006)

Hack into that bad ham! You wouldn't want it to be sub par, would you?


----------



## wittdog (Dec 23, 2006)

I ran out of gas last night..8hrs of sleep in 3 days just didn't cut it....the mrs finished up the cook..I will post more pics later today after I get the sausage done.....


----------



## wittdog (Dec 23, 2006)

Happy Ham day boys……
All done and ready to cut



Cappy can u say Crackilings



The fat trimmed off



Hunk of Ham



Deli Style



Money Shot



All in all I’m real happy with the way the ham came out…the boys kept coming back for more while I was cutting it…and the real test was that my mother even liked it a lot….time to move into sausage making mode…..


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 23, 2006)

Dave that looks fantastic!!  Looks to me you saved yourself $7.99lb by NOT listening to the Big Guy from Fort Worth!!  LOL  Great job!!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 23, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Dave that looks fantastic!!  Looks to me you saved yourself $7.99lb by NOT listening to the Big Guy from Fort Worth!!  LOL  Great job!!



That really looks great Dave, excellent job! And Larry was that really necessary....it is Christmas you know. [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 23, 2006)

no pics of the cracklings?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 23, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2ec7jh7g]Dave that looks fantastic!!  Looks to me you saved yourself $7.99lb by NOT listening to the Big Guy from Fort Worth!!  LOL  Great job!!



That really looks great Dave, excellent job! And Larry was that really necessary....it is Christmas you know. [smilie=a_whyme.gif][/quote:2ec7jh7g]

Well dar Mr. Bruce you right on wit yo assumptun.  I wuz totallee out of line makin' my refence bout the Big Guy from Fot Wurth.  I wuz jus funnin' wit da feller, it wuz all in fun!  I showly do hope he and evereeone here know dat and I certanly don't be meening no harm!   Merry Holiday to eerie one here!

Wheelchair


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 23, 2006)

The heck with that Texan, you couldn't buy a ham like that! GREAT job Dave!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 23, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> The heck with that Texan, you couldn't buy a ham like that! GREAT job Dave!



He's from Texas???   [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 23, 2006)

That looks Awesome !!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 23, 2006)

Looks great bud!


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 23, 2006)

I just called and gave Oscar Mayer your #

They will be calling to find out how you did that ham


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 23, 2006)

Nice lookin ham...have a great Christmas!!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 23, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> no pics of the cracklings?


Thanks guys...cappy I might do those cracklings for lunch..


----------



## Griff (Dec 23, 2006)

It's nice to see a finished product as good as that. Good job.

Griff


----------



## wittdog (Dec 23, 2006)

Cracklings


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 23, 2006)

Wittdog,
For those of non-southerners, just what is a *crackling* & where do they come from? Got a feeling they're akin to burn ends but not sure. I'm sure I've never seen 'em in a supermarket.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 23, 2006)

fried pig skins, perferably with lots of fat still on em!!!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 23, 2006)

Sounds Pork Rinds   Salty things with no carbs?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 23, 2006)

No carbs!  They're great for you!


----------



## Unity (Dec 23, 2006)

I think the ham might have tipped the balance in Wittdog's favor for the BBQ-4-U Smokehouse Man of the Year award.   

--John  8) 
(Sausage already had him looking like a front-runner.)


----------



## Griff (Dec 23, 2006)

I'll bet Greg has spared no expense on the BBQ-4-U Smokehouse Man of the Year award. I hear it's jewel encrusted.

Griff


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 23, 2006)

Griff wrote:





> I'll bet Greg has spared no expense on the BBQ-4-U Smokehouse Man of the Year award. I hear it's jewel encrusted.
> 
> Griff



Crusty I would believe :roll:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Dec 23, 2006)

Who's jewels are crusty?


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 23, 2006)

Unless I am mistaken,  if Dave will put some of that crackling in a small paper bag and nuke it for about a minute he will have pig skins.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 23, 2006)

Ummmm, in my best Homer voice! Good stuff there wittdog!


----------



## zilla (Dec 27, 2006)

Hey there Witt, that looks first class man. Great job!


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Dec 27, 2006)

Ya'll can have the beautiful looking ham..... I'll take the cracklins' !!!!!!

 [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Dec 27, 2006)

Sorry... no offense meant towards the ham itself...it looked better then PERFECT!...... I just prefer the skin and fat when it comes to ham..... <lickinglips>


----------



## wittdog (Dec 27, 2006)

None taken...I feel the same way..thats one of the reasons I do my own hams...the ones you buy nowadays don't have any fat on them.


----------

